# When to turn in bids



## cfpd0707 (Oct 23, 2009)

After plowing for 4 years and growing my business I am wanting to take bigger steps. I have been doing a mixture of residential a and commercial since I started with just one pickup. I now have multiple trucks with plows, a skid steer, dump truck, and sub contractors. I have always done per push contracts. I am wanting to branch out into some bigger properties now and try some seasonal contracts. I wasn't sure when to try and turn bids in however. Do I turn them in the same time I do my per push bids? I know a lot of the companies like seasonal because they can budget their snow removal for the year... Does this mean that they may want the bids before the fiscal year, as in April to place that in their budget? Just curious what everyone else does. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We bid year round pretty much from the time the snow stops flying until first flake hits the ground. Early bids seem to take their time, have long deadlines (if any), etc. it's a mixed bag. After this winter some people will I'm sure want to get bids early (ones not happy with current company). Some people don't want to think about snow after the winter that wouldn't quit. We have had snow on the ground here since before thanksgiving and they just changed the forecast for tonight depending on who you believe anything from a trace to 12". The weather people have been horrible overall this year it's almost like the spin a wheel hoping one of them will be right.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Around here we have typically started bidding August thru Oct, minus the commercial that bundles lawn + snow in a 12mo


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sign them for multi year


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

cfpd, I am in the same position although the business im involved in has been around for almost 30 years, we have been working on getting bigger. I also wonder when the best time to consider putting in new bids for commercial. I was thinking probably september or early october.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

leolkfrm;1801520 said:


> sign them for multi year


Agreed....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

RLM;1794158 said:


> We bid year round pretty much from the time the snow stops flying until first flake hits the ground. Early bids seem to take their time, have long deadlines (if any), etc. it's a mixed bag. After this winter some people will I'm sure want to get bids early (ones not happy with current company). Some people don't want to think about snow after the winter that wouldn't quit. We have had snow on the ground here since before thanksgiving and they just changed the forecast for tonight depending on who you believe anything from a trace to 12". The weather people have been horrible overall this year it's almost like the spin a wheel hoping one of them will be right.


X2, the two new contracts i am picking up this yr are due to poor performance of the last contractor. Good to get a contract in place of what you want while they have the dis taste for the other contractor fresh in memory. Otherwise they forget by fall and feel it wasnt to bad last yr and maybe he will get better this yr.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I start submitting bids in late August and September, but that is for both lawn ans snow. Just plowing contracts I do the same.


----------

